
Introducing: Google Interview Questions Deconstructed - aw1621107
https://medium.com/@alexgolec/introducing-google-interview-questions-deconstructed-a012e41ea631
======
cbanek
> For entry-level technical roles, this feedback is only on your technical
> abilities: How well did you apply your data structures and algorithms
> knowledge? How well do you code? Did your solution handle all the edge
> cases? How close did your solution get to optimal time and space complexity
> for the problem? How well did you communicate your thoughts and respond to
> questions?

I guess I've never gone for a non-entry technical role, despite interviewing
with 10+ years of experience, but my google interview experience was basically
only this. And more specifically, algorithm only questions. I think I wrote a
tree traversal, a BFS, and a DFS. Never asked anything about design,
performance, or anything else that I would consider "real world problems."

Would love to hear if anyone got anything different? I've interviewed a few
times, and it's always been more or less the same.

